# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Mode d'emploi & aide aux nouveaux >  Importer un fichier csv sous google agenda

## BXDSPORT

Bonjour
Malgr ma lecture sur le site google agenda, impossible d'importer un fichier csv
Voici le schma de fichier csv


```
"Subject";"Start Date";"Start Time";"End Date";"End Time";"Location";"Calendar Color"
```

J'arrive  l'erreur impossible et pourtant j'ai suivi le chemin que propose google https://support.google.com/calendar/answer/37118?hl=fr
Merci de m'clairer

----------


## joel.drigo

Salut,

Spare tes informations par des virgules (,) au lieu de points-virgules. Les guillemets sont normalement inutiles,  vrifier donc s'ild n'empchent pas l'importation. De plus, d'aprs la doc, les champs supports sont :

SubjectStart DateStart TimeEnd DateEnd TimeAll Day EventLocationPrivate

Pas sr que 'Calendar Color' soit support. Sa prsence peut galement empcher l'importation.

----------


## Ideo91

Bonjour,

et comment faire en sorte qu'un vnement soit poursuivi toutes les semaines? 
=> Que mettre dans "End date" ? 

NB: Effectivement Calendar Color" ou "color" ne fonctionne pas....  ::(: 

Voici, en dernire ligne, mon event priodique (toutes les semaines) dans un fichier d'import CSV.


Merci  ::):

----------

